# XEIT Lens Review



## getgray (Jan 6, 2011)

Here is a review of a new lens. May be of some interest. I'll be self-reporting this thread to the mods to be sure they are OK with it. 

XEIT anamorphic lens review 12-2010


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Excellent read Scott, very informative.


----------



## getgray (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks Dale. I do need to make a few edits for a more appropriate forum version. And replace the link with the direct content to make it more forum readable.

Anyway, hopefully the designer will be able to get enough going to bring it to the USA too. Then folks in the USA will have another option for A-lenses. Right now all his are staying (being taken up) in AU AFAIK. There are other lens alternatives out there, too. Another from AU. I don't know what it is about those Australians and lenses , but it's good.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Actually Mark Techer (CAVX) created a lot of interest in anamorphic projection in Aus. when he produced his first lens..
It was just a simple 2 prism lens and very cheap, compared to what was available OS, and a high percentage of dedicated home theatre owners bought one..myself included..
And as we all know, when you use an AL you never want to go back to just zooming..

Since then he's produced improved quality through range of lenses up to the present latest model that has been compared to the best of them..and still cheaper than the top range!

The interest in AL projection in Aus. has steadily increased over the years, and I would go so far as to say that we have the greatest head of population of dedicated HT owners of AL users, than anywhere else!!


----------



## getgray (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes. Mark is a huge asset to the scope community. He participates a lot on forums and devotes a lot of time to new users in particular. From his meager beginnings with DIY prisims to his MK4 lens today he's progressed well. His new one is a ground glass 4 element lens. Mark is a friend of mine and I had the pleasure of having dinner with he and his fiancee this year at CEDIA. We go to hang out some on the show floor and I intruduced him to some of the industry folks I know. He carried that MK4 around all week, I know he was tired when they got home . Nice guy in person, too.


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

Thank you for the kind word Scott. I was good to finally meet you at CEDIA last year. I only wish I had been able to make CES in Vegas this year.


----------



## getgray (Jan 6, 2011)

My pleasure, meant every word. I wish I got to go to CES, too. Although I'd have probably wanted to stray to the other show with Peter . Well, if I figured out how to go alone anyway . Isco paid me to come out there a couple years ago for meetings. It was my first time to Vegas as an adult. Cathy and I had a lot of fun, there's so much to see an do there. Not at all what I had envisioned. 

I'd love to come down under to visit your part of the planet one day. Strangely enough, this AV hobby/business has resulted in several folks there I know, sort of.

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

getgray said:


> I'd love to come down under to visit your part of the planet one day. Strangely enough, this AV hobby/business has resulted in several folks there I know, sort of.
> 
> Cheers,
> Scott


Maybe you should tee up with Mark Seaton and do a down under tour. I know the guys at the last GTG in Melbourne want to meet him. I'm sure you'd be well received too.

Mark


----------

